# Friday Night Floundering Bonanza!



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Me and a good buddy of mine Chris Roney went out Friday night. Ft. Pickens looked like a Three Ring Circus in which at one point I counted 11 boats floundering. Anyway, I've been wanting to try a little secluded bank that a friend of mine had pointed out and we had great success! Chris killed the biggest fish he's ever put a gig into and we couldn't have had a better time! Weather was cold, moon was going down, and the Flounder weren't pouring out like I had hoped but we picked up a few here and there and managed what we thought was a limit only to get home and find we were 1 short....lol, I never have been that good in math! 










Me holding up the biggest/thickest fish of the night! 










My main partner, Mr. Murphy checking out the evenings catch! 










Definitely a quality fish.....want to weigh it...anyone have any thoughts? I'm thinking that it's somewhere around 6lbs???


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a nice batch of Flatties! I've been wanting to try that giging thing sounds like a Hoot.:clap:clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations! Nice batch of fish. If you had to miss count its better to be under rather than over.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...:clap

:hungry


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

i wouldn't complain. 19 is a really good night


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Some nice flatties there.:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Buzzsaw (11/17/2007)*
> 
> Definitely a quality fish.....want to weigh it...anyone have any thoughts? I'm thinking that it's somewhere around 6lbs???


so he was around 22-23 inches???... mmm he'd definatly go 5, if he was super thick he may go 6... check out the one in my photo gallery, he (she) was 27" and very fat, and only went 6 1/4 (on IGFA scales):banghead


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

VS200B- You were right on the money! 5.7lbs...on a digital scale my next door neighbor had. Obviously not a certified scale or anything but some real nice filets!


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

those are alot of nice fish great job


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

I wish I could just get a couple, awesome fish.:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Buzzsaw (11/18/2007)*VS200B- You were right on the money! 5.7lbs...on a digital scale my next door neighbor had. Obviously not a certified scale or anything but some real nice filets!


so when's dinner again???... good job man!, those are some great fish!:bowdown


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess of fish Buzzsaw.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice catch and report.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of flatties


----------

